

A Point of View: Churchill, chance and the 'black dog' - tomsaffell
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15033046

======
rmason
I am a huge fan of Churchill. I've read several biography's and no one ever
offered the behind the scenes story of how he became Prime Minister. In 1940
he was a party leader but no ones choice to lead.

Even with his friends help if Hitler had invaded a day or two later he might
still have not made it.

